
A new Mona Lisa queuing system - merrier
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2019/10/07/shorter-wait-intimacy-mona-lisa-can-forget-selfies/
======
netsharc
Since this is HN, I was hoping the article would say how the new system works,
sadly it doesn't.

There's been a few threads about travel/tourism, and here I am again wondering
about the bucket-listing. Why is "seeing the Mona Lisa" on people's bucket
lists, and why do many only care about taking selfies with it, to say "I did
it!"?

I suppose it's what people have been "taught" they "have to accomplish" in
life. Is it about showing off/showing status?

------
env123
How about restricting people taking photo of the painting and make them
immerse themselves with the art introspectively. There are better, high
resolution images of the painting on the internet already, why take a photo?
No point in taking a photo just to point out in social media "I've been there"

------
zarro
To what degree are artists of the past just famous because of the prejudice of
being "well known" instead of the skill that is expressed in their work.

What percent of the money dedicated to old artistic creations gets dedicated
to the commission of new work, thereby incentivizing the development of new
skills and content from contemporary creative artists.

I feel like a lot of these people just buy expensive (or even go look at)
paintings so they can show off to their friends that they have a [or saw a]
"Picasso", not because they genuinely love and appreciate the work. Maybe they
have don't know how to actually appreciate a work. Would they understand its
value without the name attached?

------
fvrghl
I went to the Louvre in 2012, and I was able to walk up the Mona Lisa without
a queue. I and a few others admired it for several uninterrupted minutes. I
took a selfie and left. It was a very special moment.

I think they should do a reservation or lottery system to preserve the
opportunity for intimacy. Make sure you actually get to spend time with work.
Otherwise if you are only giving people 30 seconds (as the article states),
you are encouraging the just-take-a-selfie-and-leave attitude.

~~~
netsharc
There's been debates about how to handle over-tourism, one thing that can be
done is to increase the price of tickets, but that seems to advantage the
privileged. In Italy there are many objects where there are only limited
tickets, e.g. Leonardo's Last Supper.

Maybe have a 2-tier model. The "Queue, take a selfie and go" model during the
day, and the "5 minutes uninterrupted" model after regular operating hours,
where you can reserve or win by lottery.

Interestingly the security guards of that area of the museum get to have the
best access.

------
jdpedrie
I visited Paris in November 2017 and didn't have to wait at all to see the
Mona Lisa. The room had a good number of people in it, but wasn't crowded. My
advice: If possible, take your trips in the late fall!

